# Open ramps?



## mrahn1138 (Sep 28, 2007)

any of the ramps from Bolles to Huron open?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Boat fishing is done for a while now. Don't know about Huron east but Mazurick west even duckboats wont help us now.


----------



## mrahn1138 (Sep 28, 2007)

island troller said:


> Boat fishing is done for a while now. Don't know about Huron east but Mazurick west even duckboats wont help us now.


Hopefully the current will at least keep Huron open. Can’t b over yet. I’m not ready


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

as of 4pm today,tue, huron is iced up at the ramps down stream to about the hotel/boat basin area. dull grey ice and i dont know how thick.
but
the lake looked great very calm and calling for us to find a way out to fish


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

mrahn1138 said:


> any of the ramps from Bolles to Huron open?


Stopped by Bolles this morning on way up north. Appeared to be just skim ice at ramps out to about 300 yds. No boats out but pretty sure we went through thicker ice in December.


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

mrahn1138 said:


> Hopefully the current will at least keep Huron open. Can’t b over yet. I’m not ready


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

we don't have a boat that runs


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm told that cranberry is open


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Steve Ball who is tagalong asked me to pass this along he lives in Huron.

“i am headed to work and cant post to OGF from my phone. Can you plz post ramp at cranberry open with one boat out. Huron still iced but some broken. Could be opened with some effort. River looks to be open.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Now if we could get an eyes on report from Catawba, we'd be all set.


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Jim Stedke said:


> Now if we could get an eyes on report from Catawba, we'd be all set.


 Jim Bottom left Camera expand screen using on screen tools

https://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> Now if we could get an eyes on report from Catawba, we'd be all set.[/QUO
> 
> On my way.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

One ramp at Huron is open now.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Catawba and Mazurick would take some major ice crunching and pushing to get out tomorrow if any possibility. With catawba the most. I'm passing on that.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Any updates on Catawba or Mazuricks?


----------



## KTRAIN (Mar 3, 2014)

Wondering same thing, i have a day to burn this week and winds look good couple of those days. I'd prefer outta Catawba just because we fished those same marks between there and F can 2 wks ago in the fog with lots of success too. But if we have to launch somewhere else then so be it.


----------



## shakenbake68 (Oct 18, 2013)

I am hoping to get up tomorrow. If any one has info in open ramps it would be helpful!


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

dont forget about sandusky ramps. knida out of the way but still an option. i will check there on my way to work in the morning.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

KTRAIN said:


> Wondering same thing, i have a day to burn this week and winds look good couple of those days. I'd prefer outta Catawba just because we fished those same marks between there and F can 2 wks ago in the fog with lots of success too. But if we have to launch somewhere else then so be it.


That fog was an awesome fishing day as Jim and Meercat joined in too with much success. Catawba was still iced in today. Grrr!!!. 
Hope to meet up again out there soon KTrain. 
Did not see Mazurick today.


----------



## KTRAIN (Mar 3, 2014)

Yeah Island Troller, those are the days that hook ya and keep you coming back. And I appreciated the report on the water clarity the day before from you that trip. Really helps guys that are heading a couple hrs + east, to go. Hopefully we'll get lucky and Catawba will be thawed out by end of the week.


----------



## chaddy721 (Mar 31, 2013)

If anyone needs an extra guy thurs or friday shoot a pm


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Latest eyes on ramp report for Catawba please. Looking at Thur. Jan 30th.


----------



## Jay Dubya (Apr 14, 2004)

Jim Stedke said:


> Latest eyes on ramp report for Catawba please. Looking at Thur. Jan 30th.


Jim, Checked Catawba ramp yesterday (Wednesday) morning. It was iced in pretty good. There was one boat out just off the point but no trailers in the lot so they came in from somewhere else. Huron was high, muddy, and trashy but wide open.

JW


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Jim,
Catawba area seems to be opening up based on the camera at the island club just south of the ramp. It's been showing a few hundred yards of ice all week and today it appears to be moving water. So I'd say there is a chance it has or will open up. It'll be my first stop in the morning unless I hear a definite no.


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

Jay Dubya said:


> Jim, Checked Catawba ramp yesterday (Wednesday) morning. It was iced in pretty good. There was one boat out just off the point but no trailers in the lot so they came in from somewhere else. Huron was high, muddy, and trashy but wide open.
> 
> JW


Nothing wrong with trashy and wide open.Gotta get it one way or another!!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Ha ha  good one


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

Catawba was wide open at sundown,but if it stays that calm ,it will skim over by morning,mazuric was open as well,but I,m sure skim ice will be a problem in the morning.pack a little salt if your going early.


----------

